# New Blood Work & have been feeling awful



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

Here is my recent resuslts. I have been feeling really awful the past few months with the usual symptoms. I thought the increase in meds would make it better from 8 weeks ago. It hasn't. In my previous result from September, I had a high level of ferritin. My doc says it is case of hemochromastis. Which means that I would have to get regular phlebotmy to bring that number to normal levels. I would appreciate any thoughts on the results & any suggestions why my symptoms have been worse lately.

*I am on 150mg of Armour & have be gluten free for almost a yr(which I think lowered my TPO Ab)*

*TPO Ab 539 *IU/mL 0.34
*Tg Ab <1.0 * IU/mL 0.0- .9
*Free T4 1.00 *ng/dL .82-1.77
*Free T3 3.6* pg/mL 2.0-4.4
*Reverse T3 15.5 * ng/dL 9.2-24.1
*TSH .007 *uIU/mL .450-4.5
*Ferritin 318* ng/mL 15-150

From 9/30/13

*TPO Ab 589 *IU/mL 0.34
*Tg Ab <1.0* IU/mL 0.0- .9
*Free T4 .85 *ng/dL .82-1.77
*Free T3 3.2* pg/mL 2.0-4.4
*Reverse T3 15.6* ng/dL 9.2-24.1
*TSH .035 *uIU/mL .450-4.5
*Ferritin 276* ng/mL 15-150

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!! YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!! *


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

So you can donate blood to the Red Cross perhaps and maybe you'll feel better?

Sounds good


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Swimmer said:


> So you can donate blood to the Red Cross perhaps and maybe you'll feel better?
> 
> Sounds good


I know. It helps me & it helps others!!

Yay all round!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-4 is a tad low - mid range is 1.29 and goal for most ppl is mid to 3/4 range.

Your FT-3 is just at mid range so if you get your FT-4 a bit higher you may get some relief


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Your FT-4 is a tad low - mid range is 1.29 and goal for most ppl is mid to 3/4 range.
> 
> Your FT-3 is just at mid range so if you get your FT-4 a bit higher you may get some relief


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Here is my recent resuslts. I have been feeling really awful the past few months with the usual symptoms. I thought the increase in meds would make it better from 8 weeks ago. It hasn't. In my previous result from September, I had a high level of ferritin. My doc says it is case of hemochromastis. Which means that I would have to get regular phlebotmy to bring that number to normal levels. I would appreciate any thoughts on the results & any suggestions why my symptoms have been worse lately.
> 
> ...


Getting that iron down would be essential for the efficacy of your thyroid hormone replacement (Armour) for even when taking exogenous thyroid hormone, deoiodination (D1) is quite dependent on the liver.

The Red Cross is going to love you. Get going on this forthwith if you can and let's see what happens.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Getting that iron down would be essential for the efficacy of your thyroid hormone replacement (Armour) for even when taking exogenous thyroid hormone, deoiodination (D1) is quite dependent on the liver.
> 
> The Red Cross is going to love you. Get going on this forthwith if you can and let's see what happens.


I have an apptment with the dr in a couple of weeks (that is the earliest when I can be seen).

I wonder if another increase of 15 of Armour along with the phlebotomy will make things way better.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I know my dad cannot donate his blood for that. You would have to check into it.


----------

